# Skrillex for March



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

My fallen boy. Beautiful he was. Skrillex.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd vote for him


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Awsome


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love the red stripe he had down the center of his head.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He was stunning :/

Was he named after the dubstep artist Skrillex?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> He was stunning :/
> 
> Was he named after the dubstep artist Skrillex?


Yes he was!  He looked so crazy and I happened to be listening to a saw of his when we were driving home and I thought hey, I think that might work!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw I liked that name for him, music is great inspiration for that. I also love the name of your crowntail, Goose!


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> He was stunning :/
> 
> Was he named after the dubstep artist Skrillex?


HANG ABOUT!!!!
You listen to dubstep? :shock:

I love dubstep!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes! I really like it, not the majorly heavy stuff though. Techno, trance, electronic, dance, and dubstep are like my favorite genres.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Dubstep rele fit him...the heavy red and metallic color resembles the heavy bass...great name  he was a beautiful fish


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> Yes! I really like it, not the majorly heavy stuff though. Techno, trance, electronic, dance, and dubstep are like my favorite genres.


Yes!! I agree with you 100% My fav music right there!


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

my... name... is... skrillex

i saw him up in chicago with deadmou5, he blew my mind he was soo good. they literally had to come out and drag him off stage cause he wouldnt stop playing


----------

